# Tough decision.Laptop buying.



## harpoon (Feb 11, 2008)

I posted the same question on the Q&A forum ,but was not able to get much feedback on my question. I want to buy a laptop in the range of 35k.My primary use is for official work, but I am also an avid gamer. Please suggest some models which can play Doom 3/Half Life 2 etc.
I have checked the sites of HP,Dell & Acer, but could not come to a conclusion. How are Acer laptops by the way?
I am really counting on all you guys.Thanks.


----------



## harpoon (Feb 11, 2008)

Please suggest a one which comes with a graphics card so that I can play the games.Somebody please help.


----------



## juggler (Feb 11, 2008)

If u want a gaming laptop then the best choice for you would be a dell laptop with 8600gt card. Its the most value for money gaming laptop.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Feb 11, 2008)

I will suggest you to invest few bucks more and get DELL 1525. In 35K , I will suggest compaq V6608.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Feb 11, 2008)

^^ +1

I too suggest Dell...........configure it online to suite the budget range.


----------



## harpoon (Feb 11, 2008)

Compaq V6608 has been discontinued. Can you please suggest some more options of Compaq/Acer with the needs which I have mentioned. I am checking out Dell.


----------



## harpoon (Feb 11, 2008)

Hey guys! I am really counting on all of you to arrive at a decision.


----------



## hellgate (Feb 11, 2008)

^^^  V3702AU has replaced V6608AU.both hav almost same specs.


----------



## gopz (Feb 11, 2008)

harpoon said:


> Hey guys! I am really counting on all of you to arrive at a decision.


 

Dell with 8400GS or 8600GT cards, based on your budget.


----------



## harpoon (Feb 12, 2008)

V 3702 AU is AMD based while 3702 TU is Intel based; will there be any issues with the AMD processor later, since I had one in my dektop & it used to get extremely hot.However, the AMD based lap comes with a Nvidia graphics card while the intel comes only with onboard graphics. Can I play Doom 3/Half life 2 smoothly on the Intel one or the AMD ?
Please help.


----------



## Pathik (Feb 12, 2008)

Nah man. No overheating issues on the turions. and 7150m > x3100


----------



## hellgate (Feb 12, 2008)

^^^  but 7150m doesnt hav dx10 support whihc the x3100 will hav once dx10 drivers r released by Intel in march.


----------



## harpoon (Feb 13, 2008)

Hey guys! don't you think that things are getting a bit confused? So what will it be? As far as I know dx 10 is needed for the latest games. So the AMD chipset will not be able to handle the games? Please suggest! 
Or shall I settle for the Dell laptop?
Please help!


----------



## hellgate (Feb 13, 2008)

harpoon said:


> As far as I know dx 10 is needed for the latest games. So the AMD chipset will not be able to handle the games? Please suggest!


 
none of the lappies mentioned above r meant 4 gaming.they can run a few games at low to medium setting but gaming on them is not recommended.

i wud suggest u to get a Intel Dual Core T2330 + x3100 combo any day.
T2330 is stripped down with C2D with only 1MB L2 and 533MHz fsb.
T2330 + x3100 performs better than C2D T5250 + x3100.
so just close ur eyes and get any Compaq/HP lappy based on T2330 + x3100.


----------



## gopz (Feb 14, 2008)

hellgate said:


> T2330 is stripped down with C2D with only 1MB L2 and 533MHz fsb.
> T2330 + x3100 performs better than C2D T5250 + x3100.


 

Can you please elaborate this, do you have any technical links? I would like to learn more



hellgate said:


> none of the lappies mentioned above r meant 4 gaming.they can run a few games at low to medium setting but gaming on them is not recommended.
> 
> *i wud suggest u to get a Intel Dual Core T2330 + x3100 combo any day.*
> *T2330 is stripped down with C2D with only 1MB L2 and 533MHz fsb.*
> ...


 

Can you please elaborate this, do you have any technical links? I would like to learn more


----------



## juggler (Feb 14, 2008)

I always thought c2d was better than dual core. its first time that someone has mentioned that dual cor is >> c2d.


----------



## harpoon (Feb 14, 2008)

So what's it going to be? Shall I go for the Compaq V3702 AU or something else? Please help.


----------



## juggler (Feb 14, 2008)

1. no point of going for a directx 10 compatible IGP (ie x3100) as anyway u wont be able to play the latest game with the onboard videocard.
Even if u r able to play in low very low setting u wont find much difference for directx 9 vs 10
2. Directx 10 would require u to install vista which i thing is not as good as xp (personal opinion)
3. for gaming 7150 is better than x3100 (read it on some forum will post the link soon)

So go for Compaq V3702 AU or compaq 6608au (+15.4 " screen, -no webcam) if u can find it with 2 gb ram


----------



## harpoon (Feb 14, 2008)

O.K.Just tell me, that can I play Half Life 2/Doom 3 on this Compaq 3702 AU.


----------



## juggler (Feb 14, 2008)

yes. they will run
For clarity u can look at the following review of 7150m
*www.notebookreview.com/default.asp?newsID=4145


----------



## Pathik (Feb 14, 2008)

Yup you can. 7150m is the best IGP currently. 
BTW a t5250 > a t2330.


----------



## hellgate (Feb 15, 2008)

gopz said:


> Can you please elaborate this, do you have any technical links? I would like to learn more


 

i've attached the Everest Report for both T2330 (Compaq C739TU) and T5250 (Compaq C713TU).
see the difference for urself.


----------



## harpoon (Feb 15, 2008)

Compaq 6608 AU has been discontinued; any other model based on t5250?


----------



## juggler (Feb 15, 2008)

models based on t5250  -- acer 4720
                                     Dell inspiron series 1420, 1520, 1525


----------



## hellgate (Feb 16, 2008)

so guys hav u seen the Benches for both the T2330 & T5250.
so wat do u hav to tell??


----------



## harpoon (Feb 16, 2008)

O.K .I have got the Compaq 3702 AU today.It's pretty cool, & I simply am in love with it. Thank you all very much, for the continous help which you have given to make me the best choice. Thanks to all of you once again.


----------



## hellgate (Feb 16, 2008)

^^^  cud u plz give me the rating for the Windows Experience Index for ur laptop.
i want the full ratings for:
Processor
ram
gfx
and hdd.


----------



## juggler (Feb 16, 2008)

@harpoon  how much did u buy ur laptop for? could u give a review of ur laptop


----------



## harpoon (Feb 17, 2008)

The price which I paid is Rs.32,500/- inclusive of all taxes. Please give me a few days time to give a full review.


----------



## Pathik (Feb 17, 2008)

Where did u get it from? what accessories? more details..


----------



## hellgate (Feb 17, 2008)

^^^  hey pathiks hav u seen the Everest report tat i had uploaded for T2330 & T5250?
so cud u plz tell me which proccy is better between T2330 + X3100,T5250 + X3100 & Turion X2 1.9GHz + 7150m?

lappy is mainly used for programming,watching movies (HD also),videos etc.
also consider the fact that all the combos will hav 2GB of DDR2 667 ram.


----------



## Pathik (Feb 17, 2008)

a t5250 > a t2330 for the only reason that it is a newer and better architecture and has 2mb l2 cache. 
and i wd personally prefer a tl-58 + 7150m to a t2330 + x3100 cos they are cheaper and the amd wd perform marginally if not much better.
also the t2330 is a 533mhz proccy.


----------



## pritamonline (Feb 17, 2008)

Go for Acer Aspire 4520 (Amd Athlon 1.8 Ghz, 1gb ddr, 160GB hdd, Dvd dual drive (writer), Wireless lan, bluetooth, infrared, 4 usb ports, webcamera, Nvidia geforce 7000m Cost Rs. 33000 (bought from hypercity, Mumbai)

The price for this laptop differs from place to place (28000 - 35000)

Pritam
www.pritam.co.in || *users3.titanichost.com/pritam


----------



## hellgate (Feb 17, 2008)

Pathik said:


> a t5250 > a t2330 for the only reason that it is a newer and better architecture and has 2mb l2 cache.
> and i wd personally prefer a tl-58 + 7150m to a t2330 + x3100 cos they are cheaper and the amd wd perform marginally if not much better.
> also the t2330 is a 533mhz proccy.


 
so wud a T5250 + X3100 wud perform better than TL-58 + 7150m?
i'm speaking in terms of raw performance.
also do u know the Windows Experience Index for TL-58 + 7150m?
T2330 ->4.7 in WEI and T5250 -> 4.6 in WEI.

i'm confused as to which combo wud performe the best.

is T2080 (1.73GHz,1MB L2,533MHz) better than T2330 (1.6GHz,1MB L2,533MHz)


----------



## Pathik (Feb 17, 2008)

nah.. in that case the t2330 > t2080.
and the vista ratings are very unreliable.. consider other benchies.


----------



## hellgate (Feb 17, 2008)

so which one sud i get:
1>T5250 + X3100 + 2GB DDR2 667 in Dual Channel
2>Turion X2 TL-58 + 7150m + 2GB DDR2 667 in Dual Channel


----------



## Pathik (Feb 17, 2008)

If u r getting a 5250 in the same price then get the 5250+x3100.. 
my pref wd be t5250>tl58>t2330


----------



## hellgate (Feb 17, 2008)

price diff between T5250 & TL-58 is bout 3-3.5k.
(T5250 -> Compaq C713TU and TL-58 -> Compaq V3702AU)


----------



## juggler (Feb 18, 2008)

one of dealer has quoted Acer 5920 in 37k (all inclusive)
with c2d T5250 
and 2 GB ram
and carry bag
is it a good deal ??


----------



## ajayashish (Feb 18, 2008)

I always suggest dell as i have used it. The service is awesome and the product is great as well..


----------



## juggler (Feb 18, 2008)

Just called up Croma -- They are offering 6608AU (1 Gb ram version) @    29,999 inclusive of all taxex with 1 gb mp3 player free. Now thats a good deal


----------



## Pathik (Feb 18, 2008)

Gimme the contact details of Croma..Is this offer there on all outlets.?


----------



## juggler (Feb 19, 2008)

i dunno abt all the cromas, i just called croma dahisar at 66713546


----------



## juggler (Feb 23, 2008)

Ahh!!! 
Croma ppl incresed the prices of 6608au form 29,990 to 32700


----------

